# Psychedelic And The Patriot



## Humongous (May 21, 2019)

Was playing around doing some random segmenting with paper card stock and came up with these two.  The psychedelic was the learning piece, blew apart a few times. 
Needed to apply thin CA and shallow cuts, repeated many times to keep it together.  The patriot came out much better.  
Over all an interesting experiment.  The base wood is birch and the blank was glued with Gorilla wood glue.


----------



## Jim15 (May 21, 2019)

Those look great.


----------



## mark james (May 21, 2019)

Well done, they look great.


----------



## alanemorrison (May 21, 2019)

The bottom one really stands out
Alan


----------

